#     ?
?    ,    .       ,           ?

----------

.   5  138-     -  .
.. 



> 


 50 . USD? C .

----------

50.  ,     ?

----------


## OlgaK

?  VO  ?

----------

> ?  VO  ?


 50% ,   50 . USD,    40%,   . 
VO      ,    .
- ,       ?

----------


## degna

,          ,       ,

----------

.   ?    ?

----------

> ?  VO  ?


VO10100
 50% ,   50 . USD,    40%,   .

----------


## degna

> ?


 15.25.

----------


## degna

> 50% ,   50

----------

138-  ?    117 ,        , ... -    :

6.5.           ,   ,      ,    ,         ( )  ,      ,   6.7  6.11  ,    :

6.5.1.         ( )     ,       -, -   ,          ;
    :

2.3.      ,        ,         (  ,   2.5 - 2.9  ):
        -   15      ,            ;

  117-   :
3.14.         ,    3.5  ,            ,         ( )       ( ),    ,      .

----------

15            ,   ?

----------


## degna

(.  4 )    .     6.5  (                    ).

 1  2012          04  2012  138- 

 :Embarrassment:

----------

,    50 000 usd.
 .

----------

?            ?

----------


## lubka

, -,       15.   .

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/:...:_15.25 .6

----------


## lubka

.        ?        ?

----------

